# ماكينة صناعة المسامير



## الأوائل2006 (28 يوليو 2006)

الأخوه المهندسين ومشرفى المنتدى الرجاء افادتى عن ماكينة صناعة المسامير وطريقة التشغيل والنوعيه الجيده وقيمتها 

كما انى اسال عن ماكينة التطريز بلكمبيوتر وطرقة تشغشلها لأنى نفس أعمل مشروع وينجح وأطلب منكم المساعده فى ذالك ولكم جزيل الشكر:55:


----------

